# corn stalks revisited



## windsking55 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a friend who raises sweet corn for the local farmers markets. He has four plantings about two weeks apart. After the corn gets a little old he leaves picking the current crop and moves on to the next crop just coming ripe. This last year I fed my horses for about a month with the corn stalks and left over cobs and they loved it. They left very little of the stalks. How would goats do on such feed?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't see any reason goats wouldn't like them as well. They do best on roughage type feed so they should do well with them.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Cuzco loves cornstalks!!


----------

